
Amazon Downplays New Hack for Stealing Crypto Keys in Cloud - yarapavan
http://www.darkreading.com/cloud/amazon-downplays-new-hack-for-stealing-crypto-keys-in-cloud/d/d-id/1322469
======
yarapavan
PDF copy: Seriously, get off my cloud! Cross-VM RSA Key Recovery in a Public
Cloud,
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/898.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/898.pdf)

